# Yes you can get a Visa to visit Philippines but its not easy or cheap



## MaxLifeTraveler (Nov 15, 2019)

For those of you who do not qualify to enter PH under current covid restrictions I wanted to share that there are a few options, but they are not super easy or free. I'm not promoting these options, just pointing them out for those of you who are interested.

There are a number of work/employment related visas that allow entry into PH, but those are very specific to the type of work you do. Here are a few options for non-work visas.

1) SIRV Investor Visa. You have to invest USD $75k or more in PH public company. You can apply for this visa abroad through a PH consulate in your country. This is pretty pricy obviously.

2) SRRV "Retirement Visa" from Philippine Retirement Authority (PRA). Most people who are age 50+ can qualify. You don't need to actually be retired. You have to deposit USD $1,500 - $20,000 in a PH bank for the duration you maintain your visa. You can get your deposit back when you terminate your visa. The fees are $1400 one-time application + $360 annual = $1760 to apply.

The catch with the SRRV is that you have to be in PH in Manila or Cebu to apply. ** HOWEVER ** effective Aug 1 you can pre-apply from abroad. Here's the process:

1) Fill out the SRRV application and gather all the required docs including medical cert and police clearance from your local/state police. I found that my state (California) issued my clearance in 8 days while my San Jose PD still hasn't done anything after 3 weeks. You only need 1 police clearance.. I did both to see which was faster. Email [email protected] and ask them for the "EED SRRV Requirements document" which will give you the list of docs you need. 
2) Email all those docs to [email protected] and request pre-evaluation and an Entry Exception Document (EED). 
3) Once your docs are pre-approved by PRA they request an EED from DOT/DFA. This apparently takes 1-2 months.
4) Once you have your EED you apply to your local PH consulate for a 9a visa and provide them the EED. They should (hopefully) issue a 9a visa which will allow you to enter PH one-time for 90 days.
5) Travel to Manila using your 9a visa
6) After you quarantine you go to the PRA office and complete the SRRV process
7) Your SRRV will be issued in 3-8 weeks or something like that

Once you have the SRRV you can leave and re-enter PH without additional visas or EED.

You won't find this info published widely. I got lucky when I found it.

I'm currently in the process of waiting for my EED (step 3).

Hope this helps.

mike


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Mike and thank you for this information and please keep us updated on how this turns out.

What a hassle just to work here though is it worth the effort? 

I could see some members going this route if their family members are here and they can afford the process.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

I know of one more:
Get in to discus business with a government DEPARTMENT, but I suppouse thats for shorter visits. 


MaxLifeTraveler said:


> There are a number of work/employment related visas that allow entry into PH, but those are very specific to the type of work you do. Here are a few options for non-work visas.


 Yes. BI showed info a few months ago opening for foreign SPECIALISTS, but I didnt know if they had opened it or canceled it because of Delta.


MaxLifeTraveler said:


> 1) SIRV Investor Visa. You have to invest USD $75k or more in PH public company. You can apply for this visa abroad through a PH consulate in your country. This is pretty pricy obviously.


 This was openend novermber 2020, BUT got closed january 2021 because of a new covid version.
*Have they reopened that?* 

Well. Much money, but NOT expensive if have something good to invest it in


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Of course there's the really expensive route, marry a filipina abroad then come in as a spouse.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> Of course there's the really expensive route, marry a filipina abroad then come in as a spouse.


 Or marry through internet without never met! 🤣 

They seem both nice people, so I hope they get a happy marriage.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hey Gary D

Holly cow. I thought you were a smart person. Now I know your are crazy. hahahahahahaha getting married is a real expensive way to come to the Philippines.

art


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Lunkan said:


> Or marry through internet without never met! 🤣
> 
> They seem both nice people, so I hope they get a happy marriage.


 What happened to my link? My text became some odd without it 
That youtube chanel bring up sometimes sensitive much important subjects, get many likes but get a bunch of dislikes too I suppouse by it tell embarrassing truths too 

It tell the COSTS too to get in by marrying online, but it dont tell the costs AFTER met 

. .
Edit: Oh "Your post in the thread Yes you can get a Visa to visit Philippines but its not easy or cheap was edited. Reason: Art I removed the dsting or picking up girls YouTube link, I'm trying to keep the forum from turning into dating website. "
My link WASNT to a datingsite, it was to a very informative Youtube chanel. Perhaps it did show a datingsite in its add BUT I believe adds are PERSONALICED. I didnt get a datingsite add, I got a writing adjusting software add


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Just go to youtube & search for "Filipina Pea". She does post some very interesting vids about a lot of different subjects concerning foreigners in the philippines.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> What happened to my link? My text became some odd without it
> That youtube chanel bring up sometimes sensitive much important subjects, get many likes but get a bunch of dislikes too I suppouse by it tell embarrassing truths too
> 
> It tell the COSTS too to get in by marrying online, but it dont tell the costs AFTER met
> ...


Just please... anyone that doesn't seem to get it, listen up, read the forum rules again. 

Art you broke another rule, PM me if you have questions, don't post it on an open forum, same with these other social media platforms that are in competition with the Expatforum such as pea... She has valid information her videos are okay but I'd rather get that directly and in writing from the government and not from a YouTube channel.

YouTubers don't share anything new that you can't find through the Philippine Bureau of Immigration websites and you'd want to get your information directly from the Government in writing or links provided on our website by forum members.

Immigration issues are serious in this country, you could end up imprisoned for years just by using an authorized travel agency and not using the PBI or their Satellite offices, second hand information or go betweens don't always work so well for us Expats.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Just please... anyone that doesn't seem to get it, listen up, read the forum rules again.


 But I got the motivation I linked to a datingsite, which I didnt, and no contact info to mesage the one who took away the link.

Yes you are right basicy concerning Youtube, but the video I linked to told COSTS for that couple to solve it by online marriage, which I suppouse BI dont tell, so I see it as COMPLEETING of info, and not compeeting against expat.com. I check expat.com most and the other just some.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> But I got the motivation I linked to a datingsite, which I didnt, and no contact info to mesage the one who took away the link.
> 
> Yes you are right basicy concerning Youtube, but the video I linked to told COSTS for that couple to solve it by online marriage, which I suppouse BI dont tell, so I see it as COMPLEETING of info, and not compeeting against expat.com. I check expat.com most and the other just some.


Man you just don't get it... Pea and other YouTube bloggers won't just focus on immigration or in this case online marriage and good luck running that marriage through immigration.

Its embarrassing how some are now trying to legitamize (and good but late) their relationship because they're blocked from entering where before they were comfortable bragging about their single status shacking up, and now men so desperate to get in they'll just marry online.

If anything I'd like to hear a success story with that set up from a fellow Expat.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Man you just don't get it... Pea and other YouTube bloggers won't just focus on immigration or in this case online marriage and good luck running that marriage through immigration.
> 
> Its embarrassing how some are now trying to legitamize (and good but late) their relationship because they're blocked from entering where before they were comfortable bragging about their single status shacking up, and now men so desperate to get in they'll just marry online.
> 
> If anything I'd like to hear a success story with that set up from a fellow Expat.


 The removed link IS showing a success story, how they got married online and the American by that got allowed into Phils and met his Filipina wife. Both of them look very happy.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> The removed link IS showing a success story, how they got married online and the American by that got allowed into Phils and met his Filipina wife. Both of them look very happy.


Yup, Roy with his Prenuptial, what a happy couple got himself married and now what... What's his Visa status, he's a tourist at best and the Pea interview was more of a drama type scenario but wait Roy still needs to get his bride Mildred out, good luck with convincing the PBI, this is far from over, I wouldn't consider this a success story, but if it works out, good for them both.

So the success story is Roy got into the Philippines and I'll bet soon will depart and go back to work while his lovely wife stuck in the Philippines, terrific.

At least Pea was keeping the interview real, "when's the divorce".


----------



## MaxLifeTraveler (Nov 15, 2019)

MaxLifeTraveler said:


> For those of you who do not qualify to enter PH under current covid restrictions I wanted to share that there are a few options, but they are not super easy or free. I'm not promoting these options, just pointing them out for those of you who are interested.


Here's a progress update for those interested...

I got all of my EED qualifications done in about a month. It took 3 weeks or so for the visa deposit to be recognized properly by PRA. The bank I wired the money too takes 2-3 weeks to issue an official "certificate of deposit" which PRA needs before they can proceed with EED. It also took 2 weeks for PRA to recognize the application fees I wired. In both cases my bank wired the money same business day. 

After gently pestering PRA about status they finally said my EED request has been sent to Depart of Tourism (DOT) for endorsement. I was told it's currently taking "1.5 to 2 months" for that process. They apparently send the EED requests in "batches" instead of on a when ready basis. I think once a week they send a batch.

I also have now gotten my medical exam certificate (from my US doc) notorized and Apostiled. The police clearance from my state (CA) has also been Apostiled (did not require notary). The Apostiles where not needed for EED but they are required when I submit the docs in person in PH.

Once the EED arrives in late Nov I will have to apply for a 9a visa from the SF consulate using the EED. They only accept visa apps via mail - no walkins. I've sent a few questions to the SF consulate and gotten almost no responses. Not encouraging. I think that will be just a week, but who knows.

I'm also attaching the "Requirements for EED Endorsement" doc I got from the PRA. It answers many, but not all questions about the process. As always, do your own research and don't just accept what I say. I may be wrong or out-of-date.


----------



## KeninCebu (Oct 11, 2021)

Hi Mike, Thanks for your information. I have some specific questions.

How long start to finish will it be before you receive the visa and can travel to the Philippines? Were you in the trial or after? Hoping things will be faster now. I'm using a PRA marketer so maybe that will speed things up?

I'm also in CA. I've been told by Santa Monica Police to get the letter or report from LA Sheriff's office. How did you get it directly from the State of CA? 

To get things Apostilled I go to an office of the State of CA I believe.

You mentioned that the medical form is notarized and apostilled. Is that necessary? To have it notarized wouldn't I need a notary there with the doctor to sign? How recent does the blood work he signs off on need to be? I had an annual not long ago. Need to get the X-ray.

Are there any other documents to get notarized or apostilled?

The SRRV Visa Application wants me to list a local Philippines which I don't have obviously. What did you do about that?

Thanks again,

Ken


----------



## KeninCebu (Oct 11, 2021)

I am trying to understand the contradictory information I'm seeing on whether notary is needed in addition to apostille. To have the medical form notarized your notary would have to be in the doctors office. To have the police letter notarized would be even harder. And the clerk might not cooperate after paying the notary to wait in line for hours. Who has been through this and exactly what was or wasn't needed in terms of notary? How was it accomplished if needed?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

KeninCebu said:


> I am trying to understand the contradictory information I'm seeing on whether notary is needed in addition to apostille. To have the medical form notarized your notary would have to be in the doctors office. To have the police letter notarized would be even harder. And the clerk might not cooperate after paying the notary to wait in line for hours. Who has been through this and exactly what was or wasn't needed in terms of notary? How was it accomplished if needed?


Kevin, I hope you get a good and clear response from someone who recently went through all this and HAS their SRRV.

If not, always get direct information from the Philippine Bureau of Immigration, use their Offical Facebook page, they will answer the phone and they also will answer a message. If you get a vague message then contact the PRA and if still vague (it happens and welcome to the Philippines) contact in your country the Philippine Consulate and see if they can clear your certified original documents, if possible go into their office.

Overkill, redundancy, red tape and Buracracy get ready it's still a developing 3rd world...oh and don't lose your receipts for anything, it'll be costly. In fact I recommend you buy a brief case (cheap plastic one sold at a school supply store for $5 or 250 pesos) for all your Immigration interactions.


----------



## MaxLifeTraveler (Nov 15, 2019)

KeninCebu said:


> Hi Mike, Thanks for your information. I have some specific questions.
> 
> How long start to finish will it be before you receive the visa and can travel to the Philippines? Were you in the trial or after? Hoping things will be faster now. I'm using a PRA marketer so maybe that will speed things up?
> 
> ...


Start to finish timing in my case is about 3 months to arrive in PH. I'm not in any official trial for the EED SRRV but it feels like they are still working things out (it just started Aug 1). Most of the time it takes is waiting for PRA to see the money you wire + waiting for DOT to endorse your EED. Marketer can't help with that but they might be better at answering your questions 

For the CA police clearance start here: Visa/Immigration

The medical exam certificate required:

Sign by doc in person with a notary present. I had to make all the arrangements, but the mobile notary was about $60
Apostile medical exam certificate with notarization

The CA police clearance:
- After you get a _SIGNED_ copy of the CA DOJ clearance you get that Apostiled. Do not notarize.

You do not need any Apostile or notarization when you ask PRA for the EED. You just need the un-Apostiled medical exam + police clearance. Later when you travel to PH to complete the SRRV you must have the Apostiled docs.

No other docs for SRRV require notary/Apostiled. I believe later when I apply for 9a visa with the SF consulate I have to notarize my application.

For the SRRV application "local" address just put whatever quarantine hotel you _think_ you will stay at. That's what PRA told me to do.

In general if you email your questions to [email protected] you will usually get an answer within 1 business day. They are pretty good about that.


----------



## KeninCebu (Oct 11, 2021)

This is very helpful.Another hurdle the x-ray company gives you a CD but nobody deals in film anymore here. Were there any issues related to that?


----------



## KeninCebu (Oct 11, 2021)

Related to the medical form, do any recorded need to be included or just the form?


----------



## MaxLifeTraveler (Nov 15, 2019)

KeninCebu said:


> This is very helpful.Another hurdle the x-ray company gives you a CD but nobody deals in film anymore here. Were there any issues related to that?


Yes I love that requirement on the SRRV form! 

My xray also came on CD. I copied the actual images from the CD and included them in all the medical test results I sent to PRA for the EED. When it comes time to hand in the "film" at PRA in person I will hand them the CD and hope they can deal with it. If not I'll probably have to get an xray in manila.

Yes I included all the medical tests along with the medical certificate in the docs I gave PRA for the EED. I create a single giant PDF with the medical exam cert + all test results + xray images. They seemed to like that. They asked for the test results specifically so that's why i included them.


----------



## KeninCebu (Oct 11, 2021)

I should have been more clear. The form says it needs the lab results. Does a medical history need to be included or is the doc notarized signature enough. Seems it probably is but don’t want to mess up.


----------



## MaxLifeTraveler (Nov 15, 2019)

KeninCebu said:


> I should have been more clear. The form says it needs the lab results. Does a medical history need to be included or is the doc notarized signature enough. Seems it probably is but don’t want to mess up.


For the purposes of the EED, no notarization/Apostiled required.

For the final submission just the medical exam cert needs notarization/Apostiled. You can attach the test results but those don't need notarization/Apostile. At least that's my interpretation. That would be a true nightmare since the test results aren't signed and thus you can't norarize/Apostile.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I hear that the PRA are about to release new guidelines. Basically you loose your $1400 if you pull out. Apparently too many people have been playing games. They will start the process to get their EED and 9a then once they get to the Philippines change their minds and stop the process getting their money back, you will get your $20,000 but not the $1400 fee anymore.


----------



## KeninCebu (Oct 11, 2021)

I wonder if they would have trouble extending the 9a visas in that case.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

KeninCebu said:


> I wonder if they would have trouble extending the 9a visas in that case.


There's very little joined up government in the Philippines so I doubt the local BI will know not to renew.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

KeninCebu said:


> I wonder if they would have trouble extending the 9a visas in that case.


I would think if the person on a 9a Visa marries then they would qualify for an extension.


----------



## KeninCebu (Oct 11, 2021)

What are the banking details for sending the deposit? 

I have the details for sending the fees as


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

KeninCebu said:


> What are the banking details for sending the deposit?


 Only some banks are approved to put such deposites in. I suppouse someone else have a fresh list of which.


----------



## Nate5182 (Sep 8, 2020)

KeninCebu said:


> What are the banking details for sending the deposit?
> 
> I have the details for sending the fees as
> 
> View attachment 100496


You need to open an account first. When you apply for the SRRV in country you get a referral letter from the PRA that you use to open an account in your name. The bank would then give you the account details to make the deposit. I don’t know what the process is if you are doing this all from overseas. Have you asked the PRA? I have found trying to be proactive is futile. You may just need to wait until you get to that step before they share the info with you.


----------



## MaxLifeTraveler (Nov 15, 2019)

Nate5182 said:


> You need to open an account first. When you apply for the SRRV in country you get a referral letter from the PRA that you use to open an account in your name. The bank would then give you the account details to make the deposit. I don’t know what the process is if you are doing this all from overseas. Have you asked the PRA? I have found trying to be proactive is futile. You may just need to wait until you get to that step before they share the info with you.


For the EED -> SRRV process you cannot use any commercial banks to send the deposit (as you normally can for SRRV) because you have to be in country to open a commercial account. Instead you have to use the Development Bank of Philippines. Please email [email protected] and ask them for the bank wire details. You should never accept what I or anyone else on this forum says for something like bank details. Of course, if you want to send me your $20k I'd love to buy some nice wine


----------



## KeninCebu (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## KeninCebu (Oct 11, 2021)

I am at the point of having my PRA agent file the EED application. 

It’ turns out the police clearance does need to be notarized before it can be apostilled.

Once the EED is sent I’ll need to go to the embassy. I’m not clear on all of this. For those who have been through this process, do these instructions still apply: Tourist Visa (Pleasure or Business) — 9(a) Visa – Philippine Consulate General Los Angeles California
I’ve heard there are ways to expedite processing but I don’t see this option on the form. 
Given that it’s an a9 visa for the purpose of getting the SRRV what duration do you select and are the requirements to prove income/bank accounts Etc. still in place?
Do you sign your name on the photo you attach?
It would be great to hear from those who have been through the process what happens next and in particular how to access the embassy stage of this.

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

You will travel to the Philippines on the 9a temporary visa, you must have the EED before the embassy will issue the 9a. The 9a is normally 59 days.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

KeninCebu said:


> I am at the point of having my PRA agent file the EED application.
> 
> It’ turns out the police clearance does need to be notarized before it can be apostilled.
> 
> ...


When I requested my Police Record they asked me what it was for and I told the Officer it was for Immigration. My Police Record was given to me with a signature and at the time I also had to provide finger prints and this same office provided that function.

I'm not familiar with obtaining an SRRV but I do remember one of our member's got their SRRV in California and they had to clear their documents through the Philippine Consulate and then bring the package from the Consulate to the Philippines and finish up the process.

When I applied for my 13a Visa, I had to mail all my original certified documents to the Consulate that handles my state and they made an Immigration package for me.

Have you discussed and cleared your documents with the Consulate and if not what are the telling you. If I missed it I apologize in advance.

I hope we get some feed back from other Expats that went through the SRRV process.


----------



## KeninCebu (Oct 11, 2021)

The consulate is no longer clearing documents because of Covid. Now they have to be Apostilled instead.


----------



## MaxLifeTraveler (Nov 15, 2019)

KeninCebu said:


> I am at the point of having my PRA agent file the EED application.
> 
> It’ turns out the police clearance does need to be notarized before it can be apostilled.
> 
> ...


I haven't applied for the 9a yet since I'm still waiting for the EED. When I do I plan to supply all the requested docs that the 9a asks for. It's better to assume that want it all than to not provide something which causes rejection.

For the 9a application from the SF consulate the form has no expedite box to check but when I looked under fees I found I could pay $30 for regular service or $40 for expedited service. No mention of what expedited service is but for an extra $10 I will pay it.

Just waiting for my EED... maybe another 5 weeks if I'm lucky.


----------



## KeninCebu (Oct 11, 2021)

MaxLifeTraveler said:


> I haven't applied for the 9a yet since I'm still waiting for the EED. When I do I plan to supply all the requested docs that the 9a asks for. It's better to assume that want it all than to not provide something which causes rejection.
> 
> For the 9a application from the SF consulate the form has no expedite box to check but when I looked under fees I found I could pay $30 for regular service or $40 for expedited service. No mention of what expedited service is but for an extra $10 I will pay it.
> 
> Just waiting for my EED... maybe another 5 weeks if I'm lucky.


Where do you see this information?


----------



## KeninCebu (Oct 11, 2021)

Also, the embassy website says a round trip air ticket is required for the A9 visa. Can anyone confirm if this is waived In the case of coming for the SRRV visa?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

KeninCebu said:


> The consulate is no longer clearing documents because of Covid. Now they have to be Apostilled instead.


I had to look that up, apositilled documents. 






Office of Consular Affairs


Office of Consular Affairs




consular.dfa.gov.ph





What a hassle, and could you imagine what a nightmare that would be for an Expat attempting to get his documents apositilled from the Philippines. This is one area where I wish the Red Tape could be cut, but then again you still need to keep a receipt of your LTO issued Driver's License, upon registration your vehicles bin numbers have to be copied and Immigration receipts must be kept.

I do remember donating $20 to the Consulate Christmas party in hopes of expediting my Visa.


----------



## MaxLifeTraveler (Nov 15, 2019)

KeninCebu said:


> Where do you see this information?


Have a look at the SF consulate page:









Schedule of Fee - Philippine Consulate General in San Francisco


$ 60.00




pcgsanfrancisco.org





Under "Visa" you will find "Single Entry (Expidite) $40"

If you are using the LA consulate then check their website. I guess its different for each consulate.


----------



## MaxLifeTraveler (Nov 15, 2019)

Here's an update for those interested...

My EED has been approved and I am applying for my 9a visa today.

Here was the timing:

PRA Processes docs including waiting for Fee/Deposit to Clear: ~ 3 weeks
PRA Sends EED Request to DOT for Endorsement: 21 calendar days
DFA Receives EED Request and Issues EED: 18 calendar days

Once DFA Receives the EED Request there is a website you can track your status with. PRA should give you the details including your request tracking ID.

Interesting to note... The EED is transmitted directly to my local consulate. I haven't seen a copy of it yet. Supposedly the consulate will provide a copy when they issue the 9a visa.


----------



## KeninCebu (Oct 11, 2021)

MaxLifeTraveler said:


> Here's an update for those interested...
> 
> My EED has been approved and I am applying for my 9a visa today.
> 
> ...


what was the process for making the appointment at the embassy? How long did that take? What proof of income or other documents did you need?Please let us know how long until you’ll get your visa.

Some follow-up questions related to these instructions Tourist Visa (Pleasure or Business) — 9(a) Visa – Philippine Consulate General Los Angeles California

Did you sign on top of your photo?

Did you have to show round-trip ticket or was a throwaway forwarding ticket acceptable?

thanks.


----------



## MaxLifeTraveler (Nov 15, 2019)

KeninCebu said:


> what was the process for making the appointment at the embassy? How long did that take? What proof of income or other documents did you need?Please let us know how long until you’ll get your visa.
> 
> Some follow-up questions related to these instructions Tourist Visa (Pleasure or Business) — 9(a) Visa – Philippine Consulate General Los Angeles California
> 
> ...


The SF consulate does not accept appointments at this time. Visas are all mail only. I sent mine via UPS next day and included a UPS next day label + envelope for the return.

I emailed the SF consulate something like 8 times but only got 1 brief response (see below). Note the list did not include any income docs. I sent a copy of my bank statement and last paystub (with SSN, etc covered) just to be certain. I also included a cover letter explaining the EED had been transmitted and gave the tracking number.

The email does ask for a "copy of the certificate from DFA Manila". I believe this is the EED. I stated in my cover letter I didn't receive this but was told it was transmitted to SF Consulate directly.

I did sign the back of my photo.

For the travel itinerary I used tripit.com to create a trip and fill in flights and hotels using roughly what I intend to book, though I actually booked nothing so far. 

NOTE: The info below is for SF consulate. Other consulates have their own processes. Be sure to check with the consulate you listed on your original EED + SRRV application.

----
Kindly send by mail the following documents relative to the application of 9A visa:

REQUIREMENTS:

1. Original passport and one (1) photocopy of the data page
2. Duly-accomplished Non-Immigrant visa application form typed or printed legibly in black or blue ink, and NOTARIZED by any notary public.
3. Travel Itinerary (unpaid reservation is acceptable);
4. US$30.00 cashier's check or postal money order payable to the Philippine Consulate General.
5. Self-addressed stamped return envelope (express or priority mail), with tracking number (USPS or UPS).

NOTE: Please include a copy of the certificate from DFA Manila.

Send the above documents to:
PHILIPPINE CONSULATE GENERAL
Attention: Visa Section
447 Sutter Street, 6th Floor
San Francisco CA 94108
----


----------



## KeninCebu (Oct 11, 2021)

Thanks. Did your travel itinerary have a return flight or a forwarding flight? There's some contradictory information on what will be acceptable. Thanks, Ken


----------



## MaxLifeTraveler (Nov 15, 2019)

KeninCebu said:


> Thanks. Did your travel itinerary have a return flight or a forwarding flight? There's some contradictory information on what will be acceptable. Thanks, Ken


Yes my itinerary was SFO-MNL and then 89 days later MNL-SFO.


----------



## MaxLifeTraveler (Nov 15, 2019)

My 9a visa has been processed and I will pick it up tomorrow. The SF consulate processed it in 1 business day. No problems and no questions. It took UPS 2.5 business days to deliver the application + passport when I purchased "Next Day" service. It's only 75mi from home to consulate! The consulate is letting me come by in person to pickup so I don't have to wait 3 days for UPS to deliver.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Regarding: Proof of financial capacity (e.g.latest print-out of credit card account(s), latest print-out of bank statements, ownership of real estate properties, and other documents showing the applicant’s capacity to financially support himself/herself during his/her stay in the Philippines. *You will need more than type of proof of financial capacity*) 
Source: Tourist Visa (Pleasure or Business) — 9(a) Visa – Philippine Consulate General Los Angeles California

Recall in past news articles it was stated they were going to start asking for proof that one has capacity to financially support himself/herself during his/her stay in the Philippines. One of the intents was to prevent entry of those who's only source of income was from YT Blogger, E-Begger, & similar type activities.

It's now a requirement. It was also reported PI wanted reciprocity with countries like the US regarding requirement to apply for a tourist Visa prior to entry. That is now a requirement.

It will be interesting if these policies become "permanent" in the years ahead, post-Covid travel restrictions.


----------



## MaxLifeTraveler (Nov 15, 2019)

The email I got from the consulate in response to the 9a for EED/SRRV did not mention providing any proof of financial capacity. I did send my last paystub and bank statement just in case. Of course I covered the sensitive account/SSN numbers. So not sure if it was required or not in this case.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

MaxLifeTraveler said:


> The email I got from the consulate in response to the 9a for EED/SRRV did not mention providing any proof of financial capacity. I did send my last paystub and bank statement just in case. Of course I covered the sensitive account/SSN numbers. So not sure if it was required or not in this case.


It's listed as a requirement on their website.

Perhaps they didn't ask because you submitted it already.


----------



## MaxLifeTraveler (Nov 15, 2019)

I successfully picked up my 9a visa from the SF consulate today. They processed the 9a in basically 1 day. They were by far the fastest part of the whole process.

By default they didn't give me a copy of the EED. I asked and they made a copy for me. According to what I read on some of the BI facebook page and on PAL's website you need to present both the 9a visa and the EED. So be sure to ask the consulate for a copy of the EED. Better to have it than be sorry later.

In total it was about 8 months from when I first sent the paperwork online to PRA until I got the 9a.

Next step after arriving in PH is to complete the SRRV.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Well done Max, especially your patience through such a long winded process.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

MaxLifeTraveler said:


> I successfully picked up my 9a visa from the SF consulate today. They processed the 9a in basically 1 day. They were by far the fastest part of the whole process.
> 
> By default they didn't give me a copy of the EED. I asked and they made a copy for me. According to what I read on some of the BI facebook page and on PAL's website you need to present both the 9a visa and the EED. So be sure to ask the consulate for a copy of the EED. Better to have it than be sorry later.
> 
> ...


Max you should get a medal just for going through all this Red Tape and if we don't hear from you once you get here I understand. 

Good thing you got that EED copy (Ducks-in-a-row) you'll need it and anything else that you think will help you get through the gaunlet of procedures. I use an application called Cam Scanner and also make sure I have all my ID's and important documents scanned but if you can use an actual scanner it would be better but this application sure works well. Cam Scanner Google Play


----------



## jjcornelson (Nov 30, 2021)

MaxLifeTraveler said:


> Start to finish timing in my case is about 3 months to arrive in PH. I'm not in any official trial for the EED SRRV but it feels like they are still working things out (it just started Aug 1). Most of the time it takes is waiting for PRA to see the money you wire + waiting for DOT to endorse your EED. Marketer can't help with that but they might be better at answering your questions
> 
> For the CA police clearance start here: Visa/Immigration
> 
> ...



Don't you provide proof of retirement income, like from social security with an apostilled document?


----------



## KeninCebu (Oct 11, 2021)

I am now at the DFA stage. The email from them says 10 days. But I've heard that the last batch is still waiting and it's been over six weeks. Has anyone come through lately and how long was the application at DFA?


----------



## KeninCebu (Oct 11, 2021)

Regarding the 9a Visa application for SRRV, did you say pleasure and what length of time did you indicate you intended to stay?

Also, given the statement on their website below, how long did you say you would be in the country? 59 days?

The authorized maximum period of stay granted by the Philippine Consulate to all temporary visitor’s visa applicants is fifty-nine (59) days. If the applicant will stay beyond 59 days in the Philippines, an application for extension of stay must be filed at the Bureau of Immigration in Manila, or the Immigration office nearest to the place where the applicant is temporarily residing.

Thanks, Ken


----------



## onemore52 (May 3, 2017)

I am just starting this SRRV visa.
First question please, what does EED mean?


----------



## onemore52 (May 3, 2017)

Gary D said:


> Of course there's the really expensive route, marry a filipina abroad then come in as a spouse.


Might be a less expensive way of doing it.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

onemore52 said:


> I am just starting this SRRV visa.
> First question please, what does EED mean?


Entry Exemption Document.

Google is your friend.


----------



## onemore52 (May 3, 2017)

Gary D said:


> Entry Exemption Document.
> 
> Google is your friend.


I am not good with acronyms, I know DUI and that’s it.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

onemore52 said:


> I am just starting this SRRV visa.
> First question please, what does EED mean?


You'll be working with the Philippine Consulate or Embassy in Australia and also with the PRA or Philippine Retirement Authority in order to get the SRRV.

The EED or Entry Exemption Document is something new because of Covid and so unless you're married or have children here or obtaining an SRRV Visa you won't be able to travel to the Philippines without that EED in conjunction with the 9a Visa, so you'll be getting the EED once you've wrapped up with the PRA.

Here are some links: 

PRA Philippine Retirement Authority SRRV: PRA

Philippine Consulate in Brisbane or Sidney or the nearest Consulate to your location. You have to contact and talk with them in conjunction with the PRA.

Philippine Consulate Sidney Philippine Consulate Sidney

Philippine Consulate Brisbane Philippine Consulate Brisbane


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

onemore52 said:


> I am not good with acronyms, I know DUI and that’s it.


I don't blame you and it confuses me also because the Philippines uses these acronyms for everything and at times it's tough to look up these acronyms because they might relate to other words so if we can let's spell out these abbreviations.


----------



## onemore52 (May 3, 2017)

Sometimes they don’t know what they mean as well, even google was stumped i.e. EED is an explosive device sums it up perfectly.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

onemore52 said:


> Sometimes they don’t know what they mean as well, even google was stumped i.e. EED is an explosive device sums it up perfectly.


If you had googled EED Philippines you would have got there.

You mentioned $1000 are you using a dodgy agency. The application fee is $1400 and that's it. Use a PRA agent, they are free apart from the application fee.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

onemore52 said:


> Might be a less expensive way of doing it.


 What do you mean? 
The big amount for SRRV is allowed to invest in some types.
While SIRV (=investors visa) is biger amount but less restrictins at whats allowed to invest in


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

onemore52 said:


> Sometimes they don’t know what they mean as well, even google was stumped i.e. EED is an explosive device sums it up perfectly.


 Sometimes not even handler within that section know
E g when we came to do an extra registration telling the short name, handler said
-Whats that?


----------



## onemore52 (May 3, 2017)

Gary D said:


> If you had googled EED Philippines you would have got there.
> 
> You mentioned $1000 are you using a dodgy agency. The application fee is $1400 and that's it. Use a PRA agent, they are free apart from the application fee.


That was my first quote, of course I won’t be using them but they have a lot of gall to even say it with a straight face, so I will just keep looking. A thousand U.S. and a 3 month turn around, no thanks.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

onemore52 said:


> That was my first quote, of course I won’t be using them but they have a lot of gall to even say it with a straight face, so I will just keep looking. A thousand U.S. and a 3 month turn around, no thanks.


You don't need quotes it's $1400 plus insidentals like health report, policy report etc. And as for 3 months well things move slowly in the Philippines.


----------



## onemore52 (May 3, 2017)

Gary D said:


> You don't need quotes it's $1400 plus insidentals like health report, policy report etc. And as for 3 months well things move slowly in the Philippines.


Understood, but why do the powers to be recommend getting a marketer to assist in the process?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

onemore52 said:


> Understood, but why do the powers to be recommend getting a marketer to assist in the process?


The marketers are paid by the PRA but some less scrupulous try and charge the client as well.


----------



## onemore52 (May 3, 2017)

Gary D said:


> The marketers are paid by the PRA but some less scrupulous try and charge the client as well.


Thanks for the heads up Gary, I reckon I will just keep looking then. Do you know of one by chance please?


----------



## MaxLifeTraveler (Nov 15, 2019)

onemore52 said:


> Thanks for the heads up Gary, I reckon I will just keep looking then. Do you know of one by chance please?


Just FYI... I didn't use a marketer. I worked with PRA directly. Could not have been easier. Not sure what value a marketer can add, but to each is own


----------



## onemore52 (May 3, 2017)

MaxLifeTraveler said:


> Just FYI... I didn't use a marketer. I worked with PRA directly. Could not have been easier. Not sure what value a marketer can add, but to each is own


As I previously mentioned I am just starting out with this and being in Australia doesn’t help my cause.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

onemore52 said:


> Thanks for the heads up Gary, I reckon I will just keep looking then. Do you know of one by chance please?


The name Mary Rose often comes up. Some say she's good and some don't. My understanding is that she will lead you through the process abroad then do the legwork once you are in the Philippines, all at no charge above the PRA fee. See.








SRRV Process Confusion Please Help


I am in the process of trying to do the SRRV application with the new EED exception but am having trouble getting guidance. I have contacted two PRA marketers. One wants to charge fees but won't even disclose the total fees despite the government paying the fees of marketers. The second is not...




www.expatforum.com


----------



## Phil UK Btn (Oct 28, 2021)

I am just starting out on an SRRV application from the UK. Stumbling block currently is the medical, my GP is unable to do it and finding somewhere is proving a problem. One clinic in London will do it but very pricey. Do any of the UK guys have any experience of this? I am in Brighton area.
Phil.


----------

